# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد اشتباه وارد کردن معدل هنگام ثبتنام

## nima-htc

سلام دوستان من دیروز متوجه شدم که معدل کتبی دیپلم رو موقع ثبتنام کنکور اشتباهی وارد کردم و مهلت ویرایش هم تموم شده... از چند نفر شنیدم اگه معدل رو اشتباهی وارد کنیم و تا یه ماه بعد ک فرصت میدن ویرایشش نکنیم کارت ورود به جلسه صادر نمیشه و نمیزارن کنکور بدم؟ ایا حقیقت داره این؟ خواهشا جواب بدین کلا ذهنمو ریخته بهم این مسئله :Yahoo (101):

----------


## akn1998

> سلام دوستان من دیروز متوجه شدم که معدل نهاییم رو موقع ثبتنام کنکور اشتباهی وارد کردم و مهلت ویرایش هم تموم شده... از چند نفر شنیدم اگه معدل رو اشتباهی وارد کنیم و تا یه ماه بعد ک فرصت میدن ویرایشش نکنیم کارت ورود به جلسه صادر نمیشه و نمیزارن کنکور بدم؟ ایا حقیقت داره این؟ خواهشا جواب بدین کلا ذهنمو ریخته بهم این مسئله


اگه میتونی برو سازمان سنجش درستش کن چون موقع قبولی گیر میدن و ممکنه رد بشی. البته به سازمان سنجش زنگ بزن

----------


## unlucky

به نظرم بهتره همون حضوری حلش کنی
زنگ زدن مطمعنی نیست  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## theraralo

تمام سعیتو بکن حلّش بکنی ولی اگه دیگه واقعااا نشد بشین درستو بخون شاید مشکلی پیش نیومد . من پارسال اشتباه زده بودم مشکلی پیش نیومد و دانشگاه ثبت هم نام کردم ولی ریسک نمیکنم بهت بگم حتما مشکلی پیش نمیاد . سعیتو بکن نشد دیگه تو سعیتو کردی و دیگه درستو بخون :/

----------


## mehrdadlord

> سلام دوستان من دیروز متوجه شدم که معدل نهاییم رو موقع ثبتنام کنکور اشتباهی وارد کردم و مهلت ویرایش هم تموم شده... از چند نفر شنیدم اگه معدل رو اشتباهی وارد کنیم و تا یه ماه بعد ک فرصت میدن ویرایشش نکنیم کارت ورود به جلسه صادر نمیشه و نمیزارن کنکور بدم؟ ایا حقیقت داره این؟ خواهشا جواب بدین کلا ذهنمو ریخته بهم این مسئله


معدل دیپلم جزو ستاره دار هاست یعنی باید واردش میکردی . ولی معدل نهایی احتیاری بود . فکر نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد   

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## nima-htc

> معدل دیپلم جزو ستاره دار هاست یعنی باید واردش میکردی . ولی معدل نهایی احتیاری بود . فکر نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد   
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


داداش من منظورم همون معدل کتبی دیپلم هستش و کمتر از مقدار واقعیش وارد کردم. موقع صدور کارت ورود ب جلسه نمیشه ویرایشش کرد ؟

----------


## nima-htc

up

----------

